# Tan or red?



## mbg3 (May 6, 2015)

My husband and I can't decide if our sable female is red or tan. Or something else we aren't even aware of? She is a rescue so we know nothing about her parents. Any thoughts from the experts?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is sorta in between red and tan. Red is really just a darker tan. The tan on different dogs can run from almost white - like what you have in a Black and Silver - to a dark mahogany. It's all Tan, just lighter or darker.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's really a striking sable! and if she's young the doggone sables seem to keep changing colors anyways


----------

